# Who in the world is Curt Daniels?



## TeachingTulip (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 22, 2009)

I believe he's a Ref. or Part. Baptist fellow, with an earned Doctorate. He's been (or may still be) a bookseller. He's frequently seen at Banner conferences.
http://www.zoominfo.com/people/Daniel_Curt_28269721.aspx

This looks recent:
http://www.faithbibleonline.net/index.html


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 22, 2009)

He's a calvy baptist pastor in Illinois. Do you need his contact info or email? He did a good series on the history of Calvinism and wrote his doctorate on Gill.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 22, 2009)

Gord was just asking about him earlier today:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f48/looking-notes-51048/


----------



## TeachingTulip (Jul 22, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> He's a calvy baptist pastor in Illinois. Do you need his contact info or email? He did a good series on the history of Calvinism and wrote his doctorate on Gill.



Did he or did he not claim Gill to be Hyper-Calvinist?

-----Added 7/22/2009 at 12:22:42 EST-----



Wayne said:


> Gord was just asking about him earlier today:
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f48/looking-notes-51048/



Did not see this . . .like minds, etc. . .


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 22, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Gord was just asking about him earlier today:
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f48/looking-notes-51048/


I pointed Gord in the right direction for the notes he was looking for. Above, TeachTulip provided the same link I gave him.

AMR


----------



## gritsrus (Jul 23, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> He's a calvy baptist pastor in Illinois. Do you need his contact info or email? He did a good series on the history of Calvinism and wrote his doctorate on Gill.



I've been listening to that recently. It's been pretty interesting. 
"The History and Theology of Calvinism" by Curt Daniel


----------



## pm (Jul 23, 2009)

*MP3's by Curt Daniels*

I to have listened to a number of MP3's by Curt Daniels. He has 70 MP3's on Calvinism I believe. He seems like the typical history professor, full of knowledge, facts, etc. and talks very fast. He really enjoys his subject and it shows, he is not boring, but maybe a bit long winded.
Good stuff I would say.


----------



## jogri17 (Jul 23, 2009)

He is my former pastor and good friend! He would say that John Gill represents a sort of hypercalvism in its acceptable though not prefered form I would imagine. When I became a member of his church I bought a goldfish and named him ''John Gilly''. He is a pastor of pastors with a BA from some baptist bible college, MDIV from Fuller (around the same time as when Piper went there) and a PhD from Edinburough. His area of specialisation is Hyper Calvinism (and the things associated with taht like: neonomianism, anti-nomianism, order of degrees, ect...). He is still a book seller and I would reccomend him any day! He and I have talked about near anything.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 23, 2009)

Discussed also previously on this thread (maybe others)
http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/curt-daniel-s-history-theology-calvinism-1899/


----------



## jogri17 (Jul 23, 2009)

I just flaged the initial post because this info is copyrighted protected and I happen to know Curt Daniel who takes this stuff seriously. FYI He is coming out with a new update with corrections and expansions in about a year!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 23, 2009)

*Moderator action:
The link has been removed.
The owner of the site in question should seek clarification from Dr Daniel.
*


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jul 23, 2009)

I got an extract of Daniels' PhD thesis (he gave it to me personally!) which argues that Calvin did not believe in a limited atonement. Sounds pretty R.T. Kendallish!


----------



## Skyler (Jul 23, 2009)

From his series I gathered that he's of the opinion that Calvin was on the fence on the limited atonement issue(despite the fact that Daniels himself seems to believe it?). Calvin apparently isn't as clear on that issue as the other four points.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jul 23, 2009)

While Curt is not Amyraldian, he holds essentially to the Davenant/Ussher dual reference view of the atonement. He is not of the high Calvinist (John Owen/Turretin) school on the atonement and calls himself a "moderate" in this area.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jul 23, 2009)

Gomarus said:


> While Curt is not Amyraldian, he holds essentially to the Davenant/Ussher dual reference view of the atonement. He is not of the high Calvinist (John Owen/Turretin) school on the atonement and calls himself a "moderate" in this area.



R.T. Kendall caused a stir by suggesting that Calvin taught that Christ died for everyone (incl. the reprobate) but only effectively intercedes for the elect, thus guaranteeing their final salvation! J Packer has convincingly defended Owen's superb defense on the Atonement! It's unsurpassed and biblical - to my understanding, at any rate! 
Curt is a fine fellow from what I remember of him, and I dare say that TULIPS aren't the only plants found in heaven! I think it's wrong to view Owen as a high Calvinist!


----------

